
What Does the New York Times Have Against Psychiatry? - DanBC
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/838764
======
tcj_phx
(This Medscape article was posted on February 18, 2015. I was able to read it
by searching for the title on twitter.)

Dr. Lieberman's book, _Shrinks_ , was reviewed by Paul McHugh, M.D.:

 _The Doctor Isn’t In_ \- [https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/the-
doctor-isnt-...](https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/the-doctor-isnt-
in/)

The practices of conventional Psychiatry have been pretty well repudiated by
the _Mad in America_ crew, led by investigative journalist Robert Whitaker.
Today's essay is _Has Psychiatry Gone Uniquely Astray?_ \-
[https://www.madinamerica.com/2017/07/has-psychiatry-gone-
uni...](https://www.madinamerica.com/2017/07/has-psychiatry-gone-uniquely-
astray/)

edit: this essay has a interesting comment about the difference between modern
science and pre-WWII science:

    
    
      So where did popular ideas about science come from, that I 
      assert to be misleading? They came from how science used 
      to be, by contrast to what it is like nowadays. One would 
      be hard put to overemphasize the sea change in scientific 
      activities that is apparent when contrasting contemporary 
      science with science before World War II.
    
      In a drastically oversimplified nutshell, one might 
      describe pre-WWII science as a cottage industry carried on 
      by independent intellectual entrepreneurs motivated 
      primarily by curiosity in seeking truths about the natural 
      world, not beholden to patrons and subsisting typically in 
      ivory towers undisturbed by social, political, commercial 
      interference; science was free to be its own thing.
    
      By contrast, contemporary science is at the mercy of those 
      who provide the enormous resources now needed to penetrate 
      further into Nature’s mysteries. Modern-day science is 
      competitively cutthroat and subject to pervasive conflicts 
      of interest, beholden to the providers of resources: 
      governments, businesses, industries, foundations, all of 
      which aim to harness science to their own benefit.
    
      These assertions are described and documented more fully 
      in my new book, Science Is Not What You Think—How it has 
      changed, Why we can’t trust it, How it can be fixed.

